# How do AAS cause High Blood Pressure?



## Mags (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey guys.

I'm just wondering how ASS causes HPB. I assume it occurs through two routes: the added water retention and the change in cholesterol. Is that it, or are there more factors?

Also, I've looked about but can't seem to find any in-depth explanations of how this actually occurs. I know the processes of the liver affects the LDL and HDL levels while taking AAS, but I'm not overly clear on how it does so. Has anyone got any good links they could post, or give me a layman's explanation?

Cheers.


----------



## downtown (Jan 9, 2010)

it lowers good chol, and raises bad, and raises tryglecerids.  How does it do it, i dont know. Just take Hawthorn, fish oil, garlic bulb, and eat clean and you should have to many issues.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 9, 2010)

The retention of salt and water that AAS can cause boosts BP.  Also, the elevated LDL cholesterol also narrows blood vessels causing narrowed arteries (by the thickening build up against the walls).

/V


----------



## Mags (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm assuming high blood pressure is not something you should live with on or off cycle if you can help it. Is it deemed the norm to endure HBP when on cycle, or is that something that should be addressed and closely monitored throughout? I know this sort of contradicts my first sentence, but I mean it in that is HPB, I don't know, an 'acceptable' side effect that you have to live with on a cycle (in the same way we know the liver will take a bit of a kicking from methylated orals) as it should return to normal after AAS use, or is it something that must be kept under control at all times?

Apologies if these questions seem a bit conflicted or unclear.


----------



## Mags (Jan 10, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> The retention of salt and water that AAS can cause boosts BP.  Also, the elevated LDL cholesterol also narrows blood vessels causing narrowed arteries (by the thickening build up against the walls)./V



Does the narrowing of vessels and arteries happen relatively quickly or is it something that occurs only after years of AAS use? I'm assuming it doesn't quite work like that and is, unfortunately, like all other side effects, a factor throughout the cycle. Does BP (therefore narrowed arteries) return to normal ceasing AAS or is it a case of once it's happened you can't go back?

Also, am I right in thinking methylated orals raise BP due to their negative effect on the liver and injectibles their effect on the salt/water retention, or - regardless if using orals or injectibles - are they all intrinsically linked to cause this effect anyway?

Hope this made some sort of sense.

Cheers.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 10, 2010)

Mags said:


> Does the narrowing of vessels and arteries happen relatively quickly or is it something that occurs only after years of AAS use? .



The narrowing of the vessels and arteries caused from elevated LDL cholesterol doesn't happen overnight.  This takes time as the walls within begin to get thicker and thicker.

Water retention can happen rather fast though, and the retention can stress the arteries, such as with compounds like dbol or drol.  The sudden burst in water retention is likely to cause some higher BP levels before elevated LDL levels do.  

If you eat clean and lean and don't touch much salt, the average person with average doses should do fine with his/her BP. 

/V


----------



## ozjames007 (Jan 10, 2010)

today my BP was through the roof.. i didnt get it tested but i was getting tension in my head and i could just feel it throughtout my body

I attributed it to a few facts
1) my intake of water today was pathetic.. i literally drank 3+ liters in about 2 hours infront of the couch. the headache was intense!
2) my diet. today i had a high workload. left the house with 2 up n go. banana and nectarine. didnt eat anything else till 12pm! shit move!
3) Yesterdays inj was rather eventfull. first try muscle just wouldnt relax only got half my dose in. 2nd go nicked a nerve. 3rd go finally went down. by that time my nerves had taken hold and i was sweating like a priest at a boys communion. today my quad is understandably STIFF! doesnt help that after had a pretty physcial end to the evening! and drank about half a glass of water... nowhere near enough

put my HR monitor on my RHR was 114 atm 2 hours ago.. after food and liquids it is now down to about 95- 97 atm (acceptable)  off cycle mine is about 80..


----------



## ozjames007 (Jan 10, 2010)

so to recollect
1) the drug
2) your diet
3) Keep well hydrated - lower your salt intake
4) SLEEP!!


----------



## Mags (Jan 11, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> The narrowing of the vessels and arteries caused from elevated LDL cholesterol doesn't happen overnight.  This takes time as the walls within begin to get thicker and thicker.
> 
> Water retention can happen rather fast though, and the retention can stress the arteries, such as with compounds like dbol or drol.  The sudden burst in water retention is likely to cause some higher BP levels before elevated LDL levels do.
> 
> ...



So if I was to run a test enanthate-only cycle and keep a close eye (which I would anyway) on the factors you mentioned, I shouldn't encounter too much of a problem regarding HPB. My blood pressure is relatively normal when not on anything, but it does tend to increase when on. For example, it did rise (considered to the lower-end of high if that makes sense) on just the H-drol and 1-T I ran for eight weeks. I won't be touching any anabolics for a while, but just doing my research as HPB particularly terrifes me - I don't want to be one of those unfortunate few who keel over before they're 30 from a heart attack etc. I might just be being paranoid or worried, but I'd rather air on the side of caution with my next steps into exogenous hormones, especially if I decide to take the plunge into 'proper' AAS use. 

Thanks for the replies, guys.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mags said:


> So if I was to run a test enanthate-only cycle and keep a close eye (which I would anyway) on the factors you mentioned, I shouldn't encounter too much of a problem regarding HPB.



I would wager that orals such as drol and dbol will raise you BP much faster than test enan would.  Seeing as how enan takes a few weeks to kick in where dbol and drol are almost instant.

I don't condone any use of PHs as I've seen some folks have some bad experiences with them.

/V


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been abusing Mdrol for a long time and my Blood Pressure is fine.. 130 over 83


----------



## Mags (Jan 12, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I've been abusing Mdrol for a long time and my Blood Pressure is fine.. 130 over 83



Victor isn't saying everyone suffers ill-effects - in this case HPB - from PHs, just some folks that he knows - enough people, in fact, to make him think PHs aren't worth the hassle. 

So, Victor, despite orals raising BP or causing HBP more quickly than injectibles, the conclusion is they both, through different avenues, eventually raise BP? Is that more accurate?

Cheers.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 12, 2010)

Mags said:


> So, Victor, despite orals raising BP or causing HBP more quickly than injectibles, the conclusion is they both, through different avenues, eventually raise BP? Is that more accurate?



Bingo.  Keep the chol and sodium low and water intake high, and if you aren't severely abusing them, the average person should be fine.  If your BP isn't going up, I'm not sure if you are in fact growing.

/V


----------



## Mags (Jan 12, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Bingo.  Keep the chol and sodium low and water intake high, and if you aren't severely abusing them, the average person should be fine.  If your BP isn't going up, I'm not sure if you are in fact growing.
> 
> /V



 Cheers.


----------

